# Little Man



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

BMARKS said:


> what will the money that goes into this egg take operation be allocated for. this is funded by license purchasers and im sure other taxes of sorts, how will us as sportsmen see a return of our investment?
> can you give any insight into why they would call off the egg take, rather than close is to the public, seems like a drastic step that is really probably not saving any lives, just wasting valuable resources.


 I agree


----------



## cruzer (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the update Mark!!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Steve said:


> Well it could save the lives of DNR personnel who would otherwise work shoulder to shoulder for days on end during the egg harvest.


 their r a lot more risker jobs out there,,,, I don't think we got all the info of whats going on, making out a weekly fishing report can't b all that dangerous,,, unless


----------



## hotbite (Aug 21, 2009)

Can I volunteer to take eggs with a buddy? You have people lined up in factories working next to each other but you cannot find 2 guys that can milk fish?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Only good news out of this one is it’s a win for the fish in the little man.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Keep safe Mark. It's not worth taking a chance. You might really learn something in the process. Nice to know how much effect it will have on rivers like the St. Joe, Grand, Muskegon etc. and how important planting steelhead is to the rest of the state.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Splitshot said:


> Keep safe Mark. It's not worth taking a chance. You might really learn something in the process. Nice to know how much effect it will have on rivers like the St. Joe, Grand, Muskegon etc. and how important planting steelhead is to the rest of the state.


My guess is it is very important. But this will have effects on the entire great lakes fishery. Those rivers in Ohio and Pennsylvania and even some in New York if im not mistaken are dependent on those egg takes. It's gonna have huge economic effects on top if these already alarming issues. It's a tough call because the safely of people is most important, but again even with a crew of 6 that passed tests or something. Idk seems like it could easily get done.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

nighttime said:


> Only good news out of this one is it’s a win for the fish in the little man.


Idk that I'd call that a win. The river will only sustain x population regardless of number of spawners. But it will take the selection out, and I know they take time to select the healthiest and largest fish to breed. And quite possibly draw more anglers to the river and you don't want that I don't think, nor do I.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

hotbite said:


> Can I volunteer to take eggs with a buddy? You have people lined up in factories working next to each other but you cannot find 2 guys that can milk fish?


 I see the governor, is allowing construction worker to finish any new home builds, that they have going on, saying it is a necessity,,, or maybe I miss under stood ,,, I think i'm right


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Wouldn’t mind seeing some NY Chambers Creek strain tossed in if we can’t egg take our own this year. It’s a formidable GL strain, IMO. I really like skams, though, too. Especially the fall / early winter runners.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Seeforellen plant come-back could make a bad situation decent, too...


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

Trev New York is having severe difficulties with their steelhead program. Gill lice have been a major issue for some time probably due to the overcrowding in their one hatchery. The Little strain is just fine. 
My wife is dealing with patients everyday wearing a hazmat suit goggles and an N95 mask. There have been virus positive people thru her place of work. She is still alive and showing no symptoms after a month of this bug. They can take eggs with no issues. Common sense in the work place.
It would have been nice to have the state ask for help in this situation. There would be quite a few of us willing to pull the weight. But no the powers that be never let a good crisis go to waste. Put some of us all suited up in there and get the egg take done.

Kisutch 

Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder 

Alewife what?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Treven said:


> Wouldn’t mind seeing some NY Chambers Creek strain tossed in if we can’t egg take our own this year. It’s a formidable GL strain, IMO. I really like skams, though, too. Especially the fall / early winter runners.


 r they having a egg take in NY ?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

hotbite said:


> Can I volunteer to take eggs with a buddy? You have people lined up in factories working next to each other but you cannot find 2 guys that can milk fish?


Really? What factories? Are they making ventilators?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Kisutch said:


> Trev New York is having severe difficulties with their steelhead program. Gill lice have been a major issue for some time probably due to the overcrowding in their one hatchery. The Little strain is just fine.
> My wife is dealing with patients everyday wearing a hazmat suit goggles and an N95 mask. There have been virus positive people thru her place of work. She is still alive and showing no symptoms after a month of this bug. They can take eggs with no issues. Common sense in the work place.
> It would have been nice to have the state ask for help in this situation. There would be quite a few of us willing to pull the weight. But no the powers that be never let a good crisis go to waste. Put some of us all suited up in there and get the egg take done.
> 
> ...


 your wife is a real trooper, n I thank her


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Kisutch said:


> Trev New York is having severe difficulties with their steelhead program. Gill lice have been a major issue for some time probably due to the overcrowding in their one hatchery. The Little strain is just fine.
> My wife is dealing with patients everyday wearing a hazmat suit goggles and an N95 mask. There have been virus positive people thru her place of work. She is still alive and showing no symptoms after a month of this bug. They can take eggs with no issues. Common sense in the work place.
> It would have been nice to have the state ask for help in this situation. There would be quite a few of us willing to pull the weight. But no the powers that be never let a good crisis go to waste. Put some of us all suited up in there and get the egg take done.
> 
> ...


Bummer on those Chambers Creek fish. I liked them a lot. I’d come up and help with our egg take in a second. 

Your misses is an awesome lady! My wife is still working as well.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

I go to work every day, I work in the trucking industry. I hate to speak out of place and I already have because idk anything about what goes into the whole program. But it is unfortunate and seems avoidable.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Kisutch said:


> Right here in Michigan in Owosso. My bud is trying to get motors built for ventilators. I know enough people on the front lines.
> 
> Kisutch





Kisutch said:


> There people out there working their ass off trying get the needed supplies whether it be motors, masks, or human input. Get real.
> 
> Kisutch


Glad to hear it.


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

BMARKS said:


> I go to work every day, I work in the trucking industry. I hate to speak out of place and I already have because idk anything about what goes into the whole program. But it is unfortunate and seems avoidable.


Thanks bud. There are many, many people who are grinding thru this situation. Keep those vehicles rolling. The supply chain needs to stay functioning. I'm not talking TP.


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

BMARKS said:


> I go to work every day, I work in the trucking industry. I hate to speak out of place and I already have because idk anything about what goes into the whole program. But it is unfortunate and seems avoidable.


Let's go fishing next December. We will not talk about this health issue. Time will pass.

Kisutch 

God Bless Dr Howard Tanner 

Alewife what?


----------



## drallam (Dec 31, 2019)

If fishermen would release hens on the Little Manistee this year, we could solve the problem for that particular river.
Do what you can, where you can. Be responsible.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Wouldn’t hurt my feelings to make that river no-kill.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

drallam said:


> If fishermen would release hens on the Little Manistee this year, we could solve the problem for that particular river.
> Do what you can, where you can. Be responsible.


Yes, yes, and yes!


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

There is this thing called Carrying capacity. Every hen could have every egg fertilized and hatch. In the end by year 2 only so many fish will be there. Happens every year. One can make the argument lower numbers of hatch fish increases their survival rate and size. The idea that more is better is not always the case.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

The runs have gotten smaller on several rivers, for whatever reason. The documented drop on the PM when the E weir was running shows that. 
This could be a great thing for the future of a lot of fishing opportunities with the little river being free run for the fish


----------

